# lenovo z570 vs hcl me vs g570?



## ecy3323 (Apr 13, 2011)

i want i3 2310m processor 
>=500 gb hdd
>=2 gb ram 
with or without os

plz suggest which one is better 
budget under 35K


----------



## desiibond (Apr 13, 2011)

Heard that Lenovo notebooks have issues with LCDs. For your budget, better go with Dell Inspiron 14R or 15R.


----------



## asila4 (Apr 14, 2011)

I think better than lenovo z570


----------



## ecy3323 (Apr 14, 2011)

no sandy bridge option with 15r


----------

